# Curt Peterson



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Long time NFAA Senior Pro Curt Peterson sadly passed away yesterday.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Curt was a good friend and a heck of a nice guy. I will miss him. Praying for his family that the God of all comfort will comfort them in their loss.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I didn't know Curt personally. However I express my deepest sympathy and condolences to his family and friends.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

Curt was a great guy to know always seemed to have the pataince of a saint You will be missed big guy. my deepest sympathy to his family.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow what a shock,Curt was a good friend and competitor.Was a joy to be around and shoot with.RIP my friend. we lost a good one there.My condolences to the family in their time of grief. Don Ward


----------

